# usar fuente de voltaje de una pc



## -::ubermann::- (Oct 14, 2006)

quisiera saber si alguien sabe como podria usar una fuente de voltaje de computadora, ya que he quemado mi fuente   y necesito algo para hacer unas practicas
es una fuente ATX pero no se como encenderla, si la conecto a mi motherboard solo enciendo el switch o pongo en corto los pines de power, pero si quiero no conectarla, saben como encenderla??


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 15, 2006)

Hola compañero, te recomiendo que en primer lugar hagas mediciones estaticas en puntos claves de la fuente (Por ejemplo ver la integridad del fusible, luego ver los diodos o puente rectificador, los transistores de conmutacion de entrada, etc) Cuando te cerciores que no hay nada en cortocircuito, enchufa la fuente, con el solo hecho de enchufarla deberias tener 5V en el cable morado (5VSB). Si tienes ese voltaje entonces haces un puente en el conector ATX (Especificamente el cable verde (#PS-ON) Con cualquiera de los cables negros (GND) para que teoricamente la fuerte "parta" visiblemente habria que ver si su correspondiente ventilador gira...)

OJO: Cuando mides tension en el cable morado NO TIENE QUE ESTAR HECHO EL PUENTE EN EL CONECTOR, SOLO DESPUES DE QUE HAYAS CHEQUEADO ESA TENSION...

Nos pondremos en esta situacion...

Si gira tu ventilador indica que tu fuente "parte" pero no quiere decir que ya con eso funcione bien, en ese caso tendrias que conectarle alguna carga (Disco duro, disquetera, CD-ROM, etc) o como lo hago yo conectarle una ampolleta de 12 V *40 W en un cable amarillo con su correspondiente tierra o masa.
Una vez hecho esto debes medir la tension "PG" (Power Good, corresponde al cable que generalmente es de color gris)

En ese caso mides el gris con referencia al negro y deberias tener aproximadamente 5V

Si tuvieras 5V tu fuente esta en buen estado...

Cabe destacar que la gran mayoria de las fallas en estas fuentes corresponden al primario, por lo que es lo mas probable que en los componentes que mencione este tu averia...

Toma las precauciones necesarias ya que estaras expuesto a voltajes de red electrica (110V o 220V dependiendo de donde seas...)

De todas formas te dejare unos links muy interesantes para que los revises...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

Suerte y cualquier duda la consultas aqui mismo...


----------



## zgouki (Feb 6, 2009)

He leído por allí (no recuerdo donde) que en las fuentes de PC su potencia (supongamos 350-400 Watts) se divide principalmente en los rieles de 5V y 12V....Ahora bien, se que debe ser distinto en cada fuente en particular, pero mas o menos cuanto corriente puede entregar el riel de 5V ? Y el de 12V ? (en una fuente como la antes nombrada, de 350/450W)
Saludos[/list]


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> ......cuanto corriente puede entregar el riel de 5V ? Y el de 12V ? (en una fuente como la antes nombrada, de 350/450W)
> Saludos[/list]


En la fuente suele decir (Etiqueta) cuantos A te da en 5V y cuantos en 12V


----------



## zgouki (Feb 6, 2009)

jaja sabia q alguien me iba a responder eso....y si no tiene la etiqueta?  Como va todo por esos pagos Fogonazo?
Saludos


----------



## pablo8486 (Feb 6, 2009)

Buenas! Bien mi pregunta seria si se puede hacer que la rama de 5V+ se convierta en una de 12V+ y poder obtener casi todo el potencial de la fuente en 12V+. Es solo por cuestiones de poder usarla para un amplificador cuadrafónico, realizado con un integrado para Car Audio. El fin es tener algo liviano, no un transformador de 250 Watts magnetico gigante de 5 Kg jeje. Si se pudiese o habria forma, seria de mucho interes. Tal vez para varios. Muchas gracias. Foro excelente!


----------



## berto198 (Feb 6, 2009)

hola Pablo,te paso unos documentos con información,yo creo que se puede ,pero deberias cambiar algunos componentes,cuando hagas las modificaciones, como los condensadores de filtro de la rama de 5v,que normalmente solo aguantan 10v,sino quieres que revienten,y no se si alguna cosa mas,haber si alguien puede ayudarte mas,de todas maneras leete los documentos,espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## pablo8486 (Feb 6, 2009)

Me da error de codificacion, no me muestra los caracteres. Igual muchas Gracias! Yo bien no se como fuuncionan las fuentes pero aparentemente no son taaaaan complicadas... espero poder llevar a cabo mi experimento. Lo que me salga comento . Ya veo como hago andar los archivos que compartes.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Feb 20, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una fuente ATX de 450W y quisiera utilizarla para hacer funcionar circuitos que necesitan por ejemplo. 12V y 5A...
lei por ahi que despues de hacer el puente entre el cable verde y algun negro le tengo que poner una carga para que la fuente no explote....  y dicen que esa carga puede ser una lectora o una disquetera etc...

en resumen lo que necesitaria que me digan es si puedo utilizarla a la fuente para mis circuitos y como hago para que funcione bien!...

boe gracias!


----------



## santiago (Feb 21, 2009)

puentea los cables y hacela arrancar que anda 10 puntos sino no tendria pelos ya jajaja

saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 21, 2009)

pero no se va a romper si la hago arrancar asi nomas?
osea no le pongo alguna disquetera para q no se rompa?...osea eso lei...


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 21, 2009)

usala asi nonas, yo tengo dos AT y andan al pelo, una esta con el amplificador con tda7377 y la otra para lo que la necesite. la ATX arranca poniendo el cable verde a tierra. no tengas miedo, eso si ojo con los cortos. no se las ATX, pero las AT que tengo si le haces un corto se apagan y la tenes que desconectar y volverla a conectar para que encienda nuevamente.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 21, 2009)

arubaro la conecte asi nomas con el puente entre el verde y el negro y no pasa nada...
no sera que le tengo que poner algun switch como el de a pc para que encienda?...
tiene un conector que tiene 4 cables..2 amarillos y 2 negros...

esta es la fuente









ahi esta el conector de los 4 cables...


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 21, 2009)

ese conector es un suministro de 12V, al puente lo tenes que dejar fijo, tendrias que ponerle un interruptor, si no arranca conectale algo a los 5v. hay fuentes que si no tienen una carga en +5v no encienden, ponele una lectora o algo que tengas y se alimente con 5v. si no anda avisa


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 21, 2009)

hice ese puente y lo prove con un disco rigido y con una disquetera.. y nada che...:S
que sera?


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 21, 2009)

mmm, la probaste si anda en una pc? es raro eso, yo trabaje en un servicio tecnico y las encendiamos asi. ahora si en la pc no prende esta quemada, si te prende en la pc vemos de hacerla andar afuera.

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> usala asi nonas, yo tengo dos AT y andan al pelo, una esta con el amplificador con tda7377 y la otra para lo que la necesite. la ATX arranca poniendo el cable verde a tierra. no tengas miedo, eso si ojo con los cortos. no se las ATX, pero las AT que tengo si le haces un corto se apagan y la tenes que desconectar y volverla a conectar para que encienda nuevamente.



Las ATX cuando haces un corto en los voltajes de salida se proteje apagandose y no volviendose a encender hasta pasados unos 5 minutos. Lo sé porque una vez hice la prueba con un par de ellas.

saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Seria mejor que probaras poniendo de carga una pequeña bombilla de 12v de coche o midiendo el voltaje con un polimetro. Hay fuentes que llevan sensor y solo arrancan el ventilador cuando estas lo necesitan. Tu fuente puede ser una de esas y al arrancarla te parezca que no va pero en realidad esté funcionando.

Bye!


----------



## Jonathan-L.U. (Feb 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo estoy adaptando una fuente de pc para usarla como Fuente de Alimentacion para mi laboratorio casero.
El modelo que estoy usando es DR-C350ATX de 350W de potencia. Con salidas de +3.3V (28A max), +5V (28A max), +12V (19A max), -12V (0.8A max) y +5VSB (2A max)
Tengo un par de preguntas:
1.- ¿Qué significa eso de VSB?
2.- Si quiero tener una salida regulable (digamos que de 0 a 20V) ¿puedo utilizar la diferencia de potencial que hay entre +12V y -12V que son 24V o hay algun problema asociado a esa solucion? 

Si fuese posible, mi idea seria montar un circuito que tenga como entrada los 24Vdc y como salida una salida +/- xVdc variables (simetricos o una salida solo positiva regulable entre 0 y 20V). De esta forma tendría una fuente de alimentacion con +3.3V, +5V y (+/-)0-20V
Lo cual me planea otra pregunta: ¿qué corriente le podría exigir como máximo a esta salida de (+/-)0-20V? Las limitaciones de corriente son distintas para las tension +12V y -12V ¿cómo podría calcularla?

1Saludo a to2 y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## halach.vinic (Abr 6, 2009)

yo probe lo que arubaro22  puso en su imagen y me funciono ya tengo la fuente de pc trabajando


----------



## cevollin (Abr 6, 2009)

pues deberia funcionar puentiando el cable verde a tierra asi funciona con casi todas las fuentes de este tipo


----------



## JRWolf (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, como dicen conectando una llave (no pulsador) entre el verde y algún negro la fuente empieza a andar, también como dicen algunas necesitan alguna carga, esto es fácil van auna casa de luces de motos o autos compran un par de foquitos 1 de 6V por unos 3W (algunas necesitan mas de 500mA para andar en 5V) y otro de 12 por 1 o 2W acá es menos corriente, y los conectan a cualquier lomex de 5v foco de 6v, y 12v mmm creo que el de 12 iría bien aquí no? con eso debería arrancar cuando conecten la llave sino ya la fuente tiene otro problema.

Si conectas entre -12V y +12V pueden obtener 24V pero la potencia es poca, porque la corriente máxima es la de la rama de -12V osea si esta tiene 0,8A esa sera la corriente máxima por mas que la de +12 tenga 500A (es joda) solo podrán obtener +24V por 0,8A = 19,2Watts.

Si la quieren usar como fuente de laboratorio la pueden usar sin mayores modificaciones y pueden obtener:

-12V(0,8A), -7V(0,8A), -5V(0,8A), +1,7V(25A), +3,3V(25A), +5V(28A), +7V(16A), +8,3V(0,8A), +8,7V(16A), +10V(0,8A), +12V(16A), +15,3V(0,8A), +17V(0,8A), +24V(0,8A).

Solo un montón de cables y dependiendo de entre cuales tomen tienen estos valores, dado que los mas usados son +5 y +/-12V, y para 9V 8,7V es aceptable si no necesitan mucha corriente les sirve para una amplificadora gama de pruebas. Como consideración estos valores de tensión no tienen el mismo negativo así que no se pueden usar todos al mismo tiempo. 
Pero si por ej. se puede alimentar una etapa lógica con 5V y una de comparadores con +/-12V, sin problemas. 
También vean que los valores de corriente los tome de una fuente que tengo a mano, los de sus fuentes pueden va serán diferentes, solo tomen en cuenta el valor de la corriente MINIMA de la rama que usaran osea si toman 24V sera 0,8A (-12Vx0,8A y +12Vx16A) y sobre 10V 0,8A (-5Vx0,8A y +5Vx28A) , +1,7V 25A (+3,3Vx25A y +5Vx28A) fijense.

Esto no es una fuente variable es una fuente REGULADA pero con "14 valores de tensión", y si la fuente es de una calidad mas o menos buena estable y valores reales, sino pueden variar hasta un 10%, lo normal es una variación menor al 3%.

Si quieren hacer una fuente variable en este foro me parece que ya hay varios post sobre el tema.
Bueno listo tengo sueño así que acá la corto y le estoy dando sueño a los que leen esto también.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## alaraune (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola, como te dijeron, checa los voltajes con un multimetro, probablemente el interruptor general de la fuente estè apagado, hay un cable de la fuente, el morado que da voltaje aunque la fuente no estè "encendida" y èse voltaje presente te dà la indicaciòn de que el interruptor general de la fuente està encendido.  Revisa bien y nos dices.


----------

